# Can someone please post pics of their amber-colored eyes GSD?



## Lauren Kelly (Feb 27, 2016)

Since I always get the "What kind of dog is that???" I'm convinced mine is part to some degree...wolf. Someone else commented to me today about my dog looking like a wolf. Would appreciate if anyone else has a amber-eyed GSD they could post.

She's also really really big. She has grown a bit since I last posted a picture.

Thanks


WOLF...................................................................................................MY DOG











WOLF COAT











MY GSD COAT


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Your dog is not part wolf, just a light eyed GSD. With cute ears!


----------



## Lauren Kelly (Feb 27, 2016)

Sabis mom said:


> Your dog is not part wolf, just a light eyed GSD. With cute ears!



How do you explain dem eyes? Maybe my GSD is 1/64th timber wolf.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

She just has light eyes. It's not uncommon.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

If she’s 1/64th timber wolf... other members posting photos of their amber eyed dogs won’t change that.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

I don't know, they eyes aren't the only thing telling me that dog IS part wolf! And, if I were to guess based on these photos, I'd be guessing a whole lot more than 1/64th!

DNA test will be the only way to know for sure...


----------



## Lauren Kelly (Feb 27, 2016)

All I do know is I'm tired of answering that she is GSD. I get a lot of "Are you sure?" and all that. Honestly 8 out of 10 people tell me that she is not GSD, and this occurs all the time almost daily...lol.

Maybe I'm just going to start saying she is mixed with wolf.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Yeah, forget what I said! LOL! I didn't realize you had posted 2 different animals for comparison...

Your dog looks GSD to me, no mix.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Lauren Kelly said:


> All I do know is I'm tired of answering that she is GSD. I get a lot of "Are you sure?" and all that. Honestly 8 out of 10 people tell me that she is not GSD, and this occurs all the time almost daily...lol.
> 
> Maybe I'm just going to start saying she is mixed with wolf.


She has soft ears and she is a sable. That is why you get asked. Nothing about your dog says wolf to me.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

She's a sable GSD. You are going to get asked questions for the rest of her life and it has nothing to do with eyes and everything to do with people not being familiar with sable german shepherds.





__





Paw Print Genetics - A locus (Agouti)


Details about canine genetic testing for the product: A locus (Agouti).




www.pawprintgenetics.com





Light eyes are not uncommon but they are against the standard. Its obviously in the breed if the put it in the standard.






Breed Standards | United Schutzhund Clubs of America


The United Schutzhund Clubs of America (USCA) is a German Shepherd Dog Breed Organization guided by the rules of the organization of origin of the German Shepherd Dog, the “Verein für Deutsche Schäferhunde (SV)” in Germany. USCA is a member of the “World Union of German Shepherd Dog Clubs” and...




www.germanshepherddog.com


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Lauren Kelly said:


> All I do know is I'm tired of answering that she is GSD. I get a lot of "Are you sure?" and all that. Honestly 8 out of 10 people tell me that she is not GSD, and this occurs all the time almost daily...lol.
> 
> Maybe I'm just going to start saying she is mixed with wolf.



And that can get you in trouble with Animal Control depending on where you live!!! In many areas, you would need a special permit to keep a wolf hybrid!!!! Amber or light eyes do NOT mean it is part wolf.........look at my avatar photo...her eyes were not deep brown (she produced pups with dark brown eyes)...her sire had gold eyes and he received a V rating in Germany - when working dogs were NEVER given a V rating (V means excellent in conformation, normally reserved for showline dogs)...pictured is V Xito v d Maineiche, Sch3, KKL1


----------



## Lauren Kelly (Feb 27, 2016)

Nice looking dogs above everyone.

Also went to do some research and someone just yesterday on Reddit posted a similar topic. 

*


https://www.reddit.com/r/germanshepherds/comments/gepi06
*
Here are some peoples replies saying about how their GSDs are part-wolf too:

_He has similar markings as my GSD mix that I rescued and has the same wolf look as mine. Mines 25 percent Grey wolf which we found out after the fact. He's a good looking dog, congrats! 

Definitely not a coyote if he's huge, but it's very possible that he's got some sort of wild canid DNA. My guy showed 33% 

how did you determine that wolf content? If you use a rounded number like 25%, I'm inclined to believe you used Wisdom Panel, which is regarded as a bad product in general, but is specifically unable to determine Wild Canines. You'd want to use Embark to determine wolf content, and they actually give you a real percentage breakdown of your dog, as opposed to rounded e8ths. _

They use some DNA test called Embark. Here is an example of a "wolfdog hybrid"









wolfdog hybrid’s Embark Dog DNA Results


Embark dog DNA test - wolfdog hybrid wants to share her results with you!




my.embarkvet.com


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Lauren Kelly said:


> Nice looking dogs above everyone.
> 
> Also went to do some research and someone just yesterday on Reddit posted a similar topic.
> 
> ...



If you think your dog has wolf in her, then by all means test. You do seem fairly convinced of that even though, if I remember correctly, you know her breeder and her pedigree and she's AKC registered.


----------



## Lauren Kelly (Feb 27, 2016)

Jax08 said:


> If you think your dog has wolf in her, then by all means test. You do seem fairly convinced of that even though, if I remember correctly, you know her breeder and her pedigree and she's AKC registered.



Well I've mentioned that to she has papers to many people but they still say that doesn't necessarily mean that something outside of the line wasn't recorded. I'm keeping her either way but I'm tired of always saying she is GSD and then getting looks from people like I'm crazy. 

And this all stems from if you have a weird-looking dog...people will go out of their way to ask you what kind of dog it is. Its pretty often that when I'm walking her people will ask out of their car windows.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

My first GSD (not the dog pictured below) was a tall lanky short coated bi color. Many people, including myself, had never seen a GSD with her coloring before and were convinced she was part Doberman. The internet was still new. I searched high and low to find other examples of purebreds with this coloring and used to keep printed copies with me. 17yrs old, feeling I needed to be armed with “proof” and also probably still trying to convince myself as well. I pulled the papers out and was still met with disbelief. It began to feel silly. My dog was a GSD, just like the sables and the whites and the solid blacks and the long coats and the reversed masks and the soft ears and the gay tails and the livers and blues and light eyes and the 50 pounders and the white spotting genes etc etc. You, nor I, or any of us are responsible for other people’s ignorance.

Even if your dog is a speck of wolf, chances are her eyes and coat color still came from her GSD ancestors.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Lauren Kelly said:


> Well I've mentioned that to she has papers to many people but they still say that doesn't necessarily mean that something outside of the line wasn't recorded. I'm keeping her either way but I'm tired of always saying she is GSD and then getting looks from people like I'm crazy.
> 
> And this all stems from if you have a weird-looking dog...people will go out of their way to ask you what kind of dog it is. Its pretty often that when I'm walking her people will ask out of their car windows.



I would hope you would keep her. I don't think anyone questioned that. I don't think anyone here thinks she's "weird looking". 

You might as well get used to it. She's a soft eared sable. People with black GSD's get questioned to. I get questioned constantly on my sable (who has dark eyes) and i get questioned on my female who at the bottom of standard size wise. I was questioned on my last GSD who was a blanket back. You have a dog that is NOT a saddle backed German Shepherd. 

You just smile and tell them she's AKC registered, sable GSD and move on. I don't even break pace when someone asks a question most of the time. Or you can spend $150 to run a DNA test if you feel you need to prove something that is already proven to strangers that mean nothing to you. But it sounds to me like you really just need to not let people get in your head over this.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I have this, and people still ask me what she is mixed with. I ignore them. I am not responsible for other peoples foolishness.
But since you seem to want your dog to be something else do whatever makes you happy.
I think she is a pretty girl who is just a sable GSD.


----------



## Nscullin (Sep 29, 2019)

Oh and just for the record I also get the “are you sure?” Bc she’s “small”. She’s a 60-65lb female at 11months old. Well within standard. Just shows you how accustomed people are to the overweight imo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Nscullin said:


> Oh and just for the record I also get the “are you sure?” Bc she’s “small”. She’s a 60-65lb female at 11months old. Well within standard. Just shows you how accustomed people are to the overweight imo
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


.
I see black phase wolf. And Labrador.


----------



## Nscullin (Sep 29, 2019)

Jax08 said:


> .
> I see black phase wolf. And Labrador.


Hmm...going to have to send off an embark. Or you think I should do wisdom panel? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UnlimitedGSD (Oct 16, 2012)

People also believe that any dog with a spot of pigment on their tongue has Chow Chow in it.... the general public aren't well versed in dog breeds LOL


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Used to own a Harlequin Dane. Spent 7 years explaining that she was not a Dalmation/Pitbull cross. 

OP, you need to learn this phrase, "Not my circus, not my monkeys!" I find it useful and much less objectionable then walking around asking crazy, uninformed folks if their parents were related before they got married.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

UnlimitedGSD said:


> People also believe that any dog with a spot of pigment on their tongue has Chow Chow in it.... the general public aren't well versed in dog breeds LOL



I was told the black roof of Jax's mouth meant she was a Belgian Shepherd. And a guy all impressed because he had one of those "rare, sable" shepherds that he paid $900 for.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Jax08 said:


> I was told the black roof of Jax's mouth meant she was a Belgian Shepherd. And a guy all impressed because he had one of those "rare, sable" shepherds that he paid $900 for.


The very knowledgeable lady with the purebred Cockapoo informed me that Sabis tongue spots meant she was part Chow! I thanked her for letting me know.


----------



## Nscullin (Sep 29, 2019)

Sabis mom said:


> The very knowledgeable lady with the purebred Cockapoo informed me that Sabis tongue spots meant she was part Chow! I thanked her for letting me know.


Well...guess I have myself a chow too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

Duke. We are still waiting on the DNA results.


----------



## Lauren Kelly (Feb 27, 2016)

Buckelke said:


> Duke. We are still waiting on the DNA results.
> View attachment 559440
> View attachment 559441



What a beautiful dog...I've never seen one that looked like that? You sure he's not part lion?


----------



## davewis (Jan 7, 2020)

@Buckelke Do you have some more photos of your pup? That long light-colored mane contrasting with the dark nose and eyes is awesome.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

here are some pictures of my full blooded wolf shepherd. Or maybe its just a German shepherd. I am not sure. The one dog food commercial tells me that all dogs are descendant of wolves. That explains why my wife's toy poodle is such a jerk.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Here is one more of her. Probably missing the den with the rest of the wolves. Or she's just sad that I didn't share my cheese stick. Hard to tell really.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

My white phase wolf


----------



## FarNorthGirl (Apr 10, 2013)

I have a black gsd with some tan bleed through. I was in Charlottetown, Prince Edward Island one day on a trip to the east coast. Waiting outside in the shade with my girl while my friends were getting take out.. there’s a cruise ship docked and people were returning to the ship. almost everyone stopped to ask questions about her. The main one was- is she part wolf? if a person didn’t ask me that, they would ask me if she was a German shepherd and then proceed to say, I heard about them but never seen one. 
(yes she was born black and her parents were both blacks... she’s the only one out of the litter with this much tan... seems to have finally tapered off the tan now at 6 years old. She’s currently focusing on her little grey chin now 😂)


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

She's a very pretty dog! But I'd call that bi-color myself...

Unique though, because my understanding is that 2 blacks can only produce blacks? You got lucky!


----------



## FarNorthGirl (Apr 10, 2013)

tim_s_adams said:


> She's a very pretty dog! But I'd call that bi-color myself...
> 
> Unique though, because my understanding is that 2 blacks can only produce blacks? You got lucky!


If I didn’t know her parents I would have said a bicolour too. I believe shes the only one with this much tan out of All the siblings from several litters as this was a repeated breeding too.. I’m still in touch with the breeder and she’s always surprised by the amount of tan she has. Started on her toes and went upwards and more obvious. 
this is her at four/five months old.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Imagine the questions this poor dogs owner gets...


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

tim_s_adams said:


> She's a very pretty dog! But I'd call that bi-color myself...
> 
> Unique though, because my understanding is that 2 blacks can only produce blacks? You got lucky!


My black female, Lex, developed brown streaks on her legs starting at age two. Not patches, just streaks. Looked like lightening bolts going down her front legs. Only one in the line that I saw like that.


----------



## Stuckey (Feb 1, 2020)

Sabis mom said:


> Your dog is not part wolf, just a light eyed GSD. With cute ears!


Actually it is widely believed that all GSD are part wolf after some man tried to ’advance’ the breed in like early 1900’s or late 1800’s. I sometimes like to think that my pup is part wolf.


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

"Do you have some more photos of your pup? That long light-colored mane contrasting with the dark nose and eyes is awesome."

He's difficult to photograph because he won't sit still. I'll take him out later (to brush him aahhhhgain) and see what I can do. I did find a perfect 'twin' on the Internet:









The one in the photo IS a wolf hybrid which explains why we thought it a good idea to get a DNA test. I'm hoping they find a birth date. When he runs across the yard with all that hair bouncing he reminds you of a cover of a romance novel <G> Attached is a side view of Duke. 

I'm still working on my photo posting skills so ignore the chaos.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

To the OP....I have a similar problem......but the flip side of the coin.

Whenever I take my wolf to the wolf park......or other public places.......people ask me if my wolf is part GSD........oh well.


SuperG


----------



## Lauren Kelly (Feb 27, 2016)

SuperG said:


> To the OP....I have a similar problem......but the flip side of the coin.
> 
> Whenever I take my wolf to the wolf park......or other public places.......people ask me if my wolf is part GSD........oh well.
> 
> ...



Shouldn't you be on a forum of "howtokeepwildanimalsaspets.com"?

Sometimes I've gotten into heated but friendly arguments with people about whether or not I have a GSD or some wolf-dog. Your beautiful wolf-dog only adds to the confusion over my dog's lineage.

Anyway beautiful picture.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Lauren Kelly said:


> Shouldn't you be on a forum of "howtokeepwildanimalsaspets.com"?
> 
> Sometimes I've gotten into heated but friendly arguments with people about whether or not I have a GSD or some wolf-dog. Your beautiful wolf-dog only adds to the confusion over my dog's lineage.
> 
> Anyway beautiful picture.


Okay.......I was just being a smart alec......but that picture of the wolf is a beauty. I assume it's 100% wolf........more pics at Book A Wolf Encounter - Wildlife Education - Wolf Encounters - Predators of the Heart


SuperG


----------



## Lauren Kelly (Feb 27, 2016)

SuperG said:


> Okay.......I was just being a smart alec.......but that picture of the wolf is a beauty. I assume it's 100% wolf........more pics at Book A Wolf Encounter - Wildlife Education - Wolf Encounters - Predators of the Heart
> 
> 
> SuperG



Oh...so that IS a wolf? I thought it was your dog....especially because it has a collar on?


----------



## davewis (Jan 7, 2020)

I hadn't thought of it before, but the beauty and majesty of wolves is amazing. I can see why some breeders try to add some genetic material to German Shepherd Dog like crazed Alchemists in search of gold.

Too bad it never seems to work well for anyone... especially the dogs.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

@Lauren Kelly you mentioned in the other thread that you’ve never seen another dog that looks like yours... I just came across this cutie on IG. Even has the light eyes


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

My almost 6 month old GSP pup (already close to 70 pounds and still skinny) has the light gold coloring and light gold eyes. My almost 6 year old red/tan GSD has the more traditional darker eyes. Both normal. The pic is 3 months

If you want the perfect wolf/dog, just get a German Shepherd


----------



## MakoCheese (Mar 23, 2020)

Lol


Lauren Kelly said:


> Since I always get the "What kind of dog is that???" I'm convinced mine is part to some degree...wolf. Someone else commented to me today about my dog looking like a wolf. Would appreciate if anyone else has a amber-eyed GSD they could post.
> 
> She's also really really big. She has grown a bit since I last posted a picture.
> 
> ...


----------



## hirakawa199006 (Feb 9, 2020)

SuperG said:


> To the OP....I have a similar problem......but the flip side of the coin.
> 
> Whenever I take my wolf to the wolf park......or other public places.......people ask me if my wolf is part GSD........oh well.
> 
> ...



Is this a very high content wolfdog? Like 98/2? Very beautiful wolf/dog?


----------



## Studdardpaul (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

I get questions or compliments about Jupiter almost every time I go out, which is every day. This is pretty much what happens if you don't have a standard saddle-back type coloration. No wolf here--plain ol' GSD (part working line, part West German show line).

At our old dog park the "German Shepherd Lady" as I thought of her would bring her half-wolf along with her pack of 3 GSDs (she had 4 but would rotate the GSDs because 5 was too much work). The wolf-dog was beautiful, giant and plump and fluffy and white. One of the calmest animals you'd ever see. It didn't mess with any of the dogs and would lean against me while I talked to her owner and let me pet it as much as I liked. I don't think it got very much of the wolf behavior.


----------



## Opsoclonus (Jul 29, 2018)

Lauren Kelly said:


> Since I always get the "What kind of dog is that???" I'm convinced mine is part to some degree...wolf. Someone else commented to me today about my dog looking like a wolf. Would appreciate if anyone else has a amber-eyed GSD they could post.
> 
> She's also really really big. She has grown a bit since I last posted a picture.
> 
> ...


I also receive many comments on her wolf-like appearance followed by confusion as to which breed she actually is 🤣
- add 3-6 compliments, rinse-repeat, and that is my daily walk with her 😎

My girlfriend also comments on how she is a 'wolf-dog' and asks herself what she had gotten herself into (cat person)!

I once pressed the Google Lens on a photo of us and you won't be surprised at the results! 😀 

You have a beautiful pup! Get accustomed to the commentary


----------



## Lauren Kelly (Feb 27, 2016)

Opsoclonus said:


> I also receive many comments on her wolf-like appearance followed by confusion as to which breed she actually is 🤣
> - add 3-6 compliments, rinse-repeat, and that is my daily walk with her 😎
> 
> My girlfriend also comments on how she is a 'wolf-dog' and asks herself what she had gotten herself into (cat person)!
> ...



I don't get a lot of compliments about her to be honest. Mostly inquiries about what type of dog she is? or how does one adopt a wolf? type of questions. 

I wish her ears came up like your dog but oh well.


----------

